# $1.5k Amp Question



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For a long period of time the only amp I've used was a 1988 Fender The Twin. The last couple of years it's been starting to get to be a pain carrying it around so I've tried a few amps here and there that I thought I could use to replace it with. My biggest issue is with the clean channel. I need one that has a lot of headroom, something that doesn't breakup early. None of the amps I have right now has managed to provide me with that (Traynor YCV 50 Blue, Peavey Classic 30, Fender Princeton Reverb II). So I'm shopping for an amp head that would give me lots of headroom when played clean like the twin. I get all my distortion from pedals, altho I wouldn't mind having something that would also give me a good overdrive sound. It also has to have reverb. I've looked into the Dr Z Maz Jr but I'm not sure that would do it. Maybe a Rivera? 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

I thought that might be your YCV up on CL last night.

A Koch TwinTone if you can find one used will fit your budget and, I think, your needs. Huge amount of headroom on the clean channel. Not as 3D as a low watt Fender (I don't think the Twin's clean is particularly 3D, not at all like the DR's clean which in my mind is the quintessential Fender clean sound), but still very musical and the EQ is broad enough to move you through country, rock and jazz clean tones. The OD channel is Marshall-esque with so much gain on tap it's ridiculous.

We should get together and jam some time. You can try my TwinTone out and get some good in situ experience with it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

So portable, tons of clean headroom, and reverb? Yikes, that is a hard one.

I was going to suggest a Traynor YGL-3 head but they are a bit hard to find and weigh a ton.

I was also going to suggest a BF Fender Princeton. The nonreverb ones simply don't distort and are very portable. But you need reverb, and the Princeton Reverb doesn't have nearly the same headroom.

You may keep an eye open for a Garnet Swinger or a Mach III combo. The Swinger was designed for Jazz cats and has head room and reverb.

TG


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

What power you need?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

maybe try a silverface vibrolux reverb, or a pro reverb?

similar circuit but not so much power/weight...vibrolux is 2x10, pro is 2x12


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Well an extension cab with an efficient speaker for the smaller amps you already have could be a solution. The amp and the cab put together will probably take up just as much space as the Twin, but since you can carry them separately, it'll certainly be a welcome change to your aching back:smile:


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

i find one of these will really save your back


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

What about something like a a Roland JC120? They are pretty much regarded as having one of the best clean tones ever. And it's lighter than a twin.

Another option is to have something built for you. Twin specs, but with only one speaker or something along those lines. If you are considering something in the price range of a Z anyway, it's an option worth looking into.

Even a head an 2 x 12 cabinet is easier to transport then a Twin because it's 2 pieces. I gigged with a "The Twin" as well and it was a pain. castors and carts don't help with lugging them up stairs or in and out of your car. They are just an awkward amp to deal with.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I'm surely going to take into consideration everyone's suggestions.

Ian, thanks for the offer. I'm taking a couple of weeks rest from playing. It's been a tough 2 weeks for me. I'll contact you. I think, I still have your number.

Now, I need to sell my Princeton Reverb II and my Traynor YCV 50.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Chito said:


> I've looked into the Dr Z Maz Jr but I'm not sure that would do it. Maybe a Rivera?


My main amp is a Maz Jr. I love the thing and it can get a decent clean volume, but loud and clean really isn't its strength. It sounds clean loud to many listeners, but if you are used to big Fender cleans, you will notice some rich harmonic overtones and slight grittiness creeping in. It's a great clean tone, but definitely not 100% clean.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Chito said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm surely going to take into consideration everyone's suggestions.
> 
> Ian, thanks for the offer. I'm taking a couple of weeks rest from playing. It's been a tough 2 weeks for me. I'll contact you. I think, I still have your number.
> 
> Now, I need to sell my Princeton Reverb II and my Traynor YCV 50.


Hmm I might be interested in taking one of those off your hands :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

A used Dr. Z Maz 38 SR (with verb) would likely do the job very well, but I don't think the Maz 18 would have nearly enough headroom. I love the 18, but its a gainier beast than the 38 for sure.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I used a maz 38 for awhile but eventually sold it. It seemed to sound it's best when it was cranked if the speakers were the right ones but it seemed there was always something missing.
I found a Victoria Victorilux 6L6 with 1x15 and that was it. 
Sounds great at any volume and loves all kinds of pedals and pickups.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Vox AC 30 - even a new CC1. 

Every time I do a show and there is a guy with a jaw dropping sound, there is a Vox on stage somewhere.

The AC30 in my opinion is the greatest amp of all time - it just delivers. I don't own one myself, but I heard the Chinese made ones benifit from preamp tube swaps. In any case, new or old, Vox has to be the greatest amp manufacturer of all time.

For 1K5, you can get one and still have enough money left over for a road case, spare tubes and a night out with the woman.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

I dig with old threads get revived because you can ask: Chito, what did you end up doing man? We never did get that jam in. Since then I've spent some time with a Rivera Clubster 45 -- another nice mid-power, portable amp. Great clean channel, great OD channel. Just an all around nice amp.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I dig with old threads get revived because you can ask: Chito, what did you end up doing man? We never did get that jam in. Since then I've spent some time with a Rivera Clubster 45 -- another nice mid-power, portable amp. Great clean channel, great OD channel. Just an all around nice amp.


I decided to keep the Princeton and the Traynor for now. And then, I ended up getting a used Yorkville BassMaster XM200 amp instead for the basement studio.

I've been interested on those Riveras too but I've not seen it for sale anywhere here so I've stopped looking for them.

As for the jam, I've been telling people about getting one organized but I've not gotten to doing it. I still have your number on my phone so I'll give you a call as soon as I get something organized.


----------



## JonDrover (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't give up on the Rivera. Find one and try it! I've had my M60 for over 10 years now and I think it will fill you needs for $1500. :rockon2:


----------

